# Hello from Cincinnati



## caroleg (Dec 25, 2009)

I live just north of Cincinnati and somehow got the idea that I might return to archery. I was first position on my high school archery team back in the 70's. DOH! That means I'm pretty old. 

I have about 30 feet of distance in my basement to practice this winter, but I'd like to find a range around here by springtime. 

My other hobby is Belgian Shepherds. 

Merry Christmas!

Carole


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Carole. Have fun here.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome. I'm just east of Cincy.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

*From one Buckeye to another...*

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

*Ttt*

Welcome to AT...I'm in Springboro...Lot's of Great 3 D Shooting in the Area!


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

Welcome to AT. There are quite a few places to shoot 3d around here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:
:darkbeer:


----------



## caroleg (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## kodiakmagnum (Dec 25, 2009)

Hello from NW Ohio:welcomesign::band::darkbeer:


----------

